# Richmond AS/ Kohetsu AS gyutos



## SyndicateNova (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi guys
Can you weigh in the differences between these two knives? I'm looking at gyutos and am not sure which 240mm is right for me.


----------



## jared08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Prolly better of asking on the other sites forum...


----------



## pullox (Jun 30, 2014)

From what I´ve read, most members in this forum doesn't like the "ethics" of the maker of such knives you mention. However I have learnt there is a lot of honest knowledgeable people here and certain richmond knife owners. Maybe someone could give you some chimes about those knife you mention but most probably will encourage you to weight other options.

I could give you some examples since I find myself doing a similar research. In AS you could look at the Hiromotos, here you can find enough reviews. Then you can take a look in that price range at the Blue #2 damascus or Ginsan Tanakas, JKI also offer some interesting options depending on what you looking for: Gesshin Uraku, Stainless, zakuri, etc.

Hope it helps.

JJ


----------



## SyndicateNova (Jun 30, 2014)

Pullox, 
Thanks for your reply


----------



## cssmd27 (Jun 30, 2014)

pullox said:


> From what I´ve read, most members in this forum doesn't like the "ethics" of the maker of such knives you mention. However I have learnt there is a lot of honest knowledgeable people here and certain richmond knife owners. Maybe someone could give you some chimes about those knife you mention but most probably will encourage you to weight other options.
> 
> JJ



Sorry if this is a delicate subject, but I'm a noobie and naive to knife politics/opinions. Can someone politely inform me so I can make my purchases with more informed opinions? Just from my little bit of reading on several knife forums, I feel like there is a an undercurrent of knowledge about all of this, but I'm completely in the dark and that makes me wary about purchasing from anyone.

Thanks for any help!

Chris


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jun 30, 2014)

From what I have gathered so far (everyone in the drama involved keeps a tight lip).

One of the founding members here gave honest opinion/review about something wrong with something the other site was selling. Which led to some serious back and forth/drama and in the old knife forums and the community dissolved. This place was founded and after becoming influential some product shilling was caught and the other side moved from ignored to banned.


----------



## mhlee (Jun 30, 2014)

Lizzardborn said:


> From what I have gathered so far (everyone in the drama involved keeps a tight lip).
> 
> One of the founding members here gave honest opinion/review about something wrong with something the other site was selling. Which led to some serious back and forth/drama and in the old knife forums and the community dissolved. This place was founded and after becoming influential some product shilling was caught and the other side moved from ignored to banned.



That's not accurate. 

The other site has never been welcome here.


----------



## cssmd27 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the response. Good enough for me. I knew something was up. I don't really need the details unless there's something I need to be warned about as a consumer. Sorry for the thread derailment. Carry on.


----------



## Ruso (Jun 30, 2014)

Unless you wanna risk and have some money to spare I would not buy Richmond knife without using it for several days first.
The reason is because KKF is mostly negative/silent towards Richmond brand, CKTG forum will push them hard. ChefTalk's "expert" has some laces with Mark so he will slightly skew your choice.

Basically, I am not too sure you can find enough unbiased reviews on this knives


----------



## labor of love (Jun 30, 2014)

SyndicateNova said:


> Hi guys
> Can you weigh in the differences between these two knives? I'm looking at gyutos and am not sure which 240mm is right for me.


Does anyone actually have insight to OPs question? That would be nice. FWIW ive heard some really good things about the Richmond laser in AS from some people. Its supposed to be a very well ground knife with good edge retention.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 1, 2014)

See this: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...r-Masakage-Koishi-Gyuto-vs?highlight=Richmond
and this: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/16534-Richmond-Reviews?highlight=richmond


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jul 1, 2014)

cssmd27 said:


> Sorry if this is a delicate subject, but I'm a noobie and naive to knife politics/opinions. Can someone politely inform me so I can make my purchases with more informed opinions? Just from my little bit of reading on several knife forums, I feel like there is a an undercurrent of knowledge about all of this, but I'm completely in the dark and that makes me wary about purchasing from anyone.
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> Chris



Hi Chris,
This may give you a bit of background. 
Pensacola Tiger linked to this in a recent post:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/1740-Censored-name


----------



## daveb (Jul 1, 2014)

There will probably always be some level of animosity here re: Mark and CKTG. Whether it's deserved or not, relevant or not, is up to the individual consumer. 

That being said, I've thought most reviews of the Richmond branded products have been generally unbiased. Consensus seems to be they run "fat", require some work prior to use to be even marginal performers, and do not represent good value even at a relatively low price point.

To the OP, if you'll provide a cost threshold and performance requirements, there are many knives that will meet them. From experienced makers, and excellent vendors. The best way to do that is with the questionnaire here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...hich-Knife-Should-I-Buy-quot-Questionnaire-v2


----------



## toddnmd (Jul 1, 2014)

daveb said:


> That being said, I've thought most reviews of the Richmond branded products have been generally unbiased. Consensus seems to be they run "fat", require some work prior to use to be even marginal performers, and do not represent good value even at a relatively low price point.



I'm not sure that is the case for all the lines made and sold--they vary a fair amount by price. I've seen some good comments about the AS Laser from a number of commenters (though have not used one myself). I may get blasted for saying anything positive here--I hope not.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 1, 2014)

My experience with the US made Richmond knives supports Dave's assessment - "fat", require a lot of work, and have fit and finish issues commensurate with their price point. 

Those that are made in Japan may be a different story, at least based on the Artifex wa-gyuto I have. Made by Fujiwara, it is a decent performer out of the box, just needing the spine and choil rounded. It would have a place on my block if it weren't for the largest (and possibly ugliest) logo ever etched on a blade:


----------



## harlock0083 (Jul 1, 2014)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> My experience with the US made Richmond knives supports Dave's assessment - "fat", require a lot of work, and have fit and finish issues commensurate with their price point.
> 
> Those that are made in Japan may be a different story, at least based on the Artifex wa-gyuto I have. Made by Fujiwara, it is a decent performer out of the box, just needing the spine and choil rounded. It would have a place on my block if it weren't for the largest (and possibly ugliest) logo ever etched on a blade:



That logo stopped me from trying out that knife. Seriously, it's so gawdy....


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 1, 2014)

it is so deeply stamped too I tried scrubbing it off with a metal scrubbie


----------



## cheflarge (Jul 1, 2014)

Ha, ha.... LOL.... It took me six months of hand sanding to rid my knife of such an ugly script!


----------



## panda (Jul 1, 2014)

what a bunch of useless replies. 
unlike the rest of the mob of anti richmond, i have used both of the knives in question for a week each. they are nothing like the lamson made ones which i agree are not very good. these two however are good. the kohetsu is a 'laser' in every sense, very light and nimble. the laser AS is one of the best cutters i have tried, second only to my takeda. the grind is very nice on that one, and the steel is fantastic as well.


----------



## cssmd27 (Jul 1, 2014)

kevpenbanc said:


> Hi Chris,
> This may give you a bit of background.
> Pensacola Tiger linked to this in a recent post:
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/1740-Censored-name



Thanks for that! Did enough reading to get a gist of it, if not the actual source or details. Regardless, I understand there is a conflict at least.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 2, 2014)

The Kohetsu AS is a good blade esp. for under 200.00. It is made in Japan with a wa handle the grind is good, sharpens easy. It is thinner & lighter than the Hiromoto. 240mm is 20.00 more than the Hiro. 210mm nice Line knife for slicing.

Totally agree that some Richmond projects are lacking to say the least. This knife blade & octagon wa handle made in Japan.


----------



## Bigdaddyb (Jul 2, 2014)

Apparently my Richmond Ultimatum is a "Lamson era" blade. He should hang his head in shame for selling it. I've fixed the bevels and it is now a very usable knife, but the experience has soured me on CKTG permanently. 

Insofar as Mark Richmond is concerned, "caveat empture". 

Yea...I know. I probably misspelled it. 


Vegetarians, and their Hezbollah-like splinter faction, the vegans ... are the enemy of everything good and decent in the human spirit. &#8213; Anthony Bourdain


----------

